# Bent Lamination Table



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

This is a table I did about a year ago. The four legs are 8 pieces of birch plywood. The top is mahogany with a poplar inlay...


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Mendez: You know, I looked at your thread twice before I finally decided to comment....the quality of your work looks quite high. I can't say I've ever fully understood _bending _of wood (something I have to learn more about, obviously). My plan of attack to produce four legs for a table like yours would undoubtedly involve a bandsaw, a large radius jig and exponentially more waste than your project! 

That being said, I have to tell you I love the inlay in the table top. This table looks somewhat dainty, and much more of an 'arts and crafts' design...is it your original, or did you copy it from a plan? I think the finish is good, and this piece would look right at home in a lighted corner with a vase or a porcelin bust on it, or in the foyer with a key catcher and an umbrella stand next to it....

Can you elaborate as to how you bent the legs, and how they are joined in the center?

good work, show us some more of your projects...

regards,
smitty


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

bent lamination is rather complicated process at first. it involves making a form and allowing that form to hold/clamp the wood being bent.

but for the design i got the idea out of a magazine then altered the plans to fit my needs and the needs of the shop i was in. since this is only my first attempt at this, i want to make another better version, the legs are just glued together with a block in the center


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

smitty:

here is a pic of a clock i made using a different wood bending technique. this was is kerf bending.


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

I can Say Having worked in a Factory that Steam bent thier own pieces for Chairs........ that there's a Bit of "voodoo" involved with it......... I'll have to see if I can Upload a Vdeo Clip from a Promo CD they put out when I worked there......... It's interstng to see in person....


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

mdlbldrmatt135 said:


> I can Say Having worked in a Factory that Steam bent thier own pieces for Chairs........ that there's a Bit of "voodoo" involved with it......... I'll have to see if I can Upload a Vdeo Clip from a Promo CD they put out when I worked there......... It's interstng to see in person....


all types of bending word involve alot of this so called voodoo haha:yes:


----------



## KJWoodworking (Feb 15, 2008)

I must agree with Smitty, Your work does look high quality.

The table is sweet. I haven't bent much wood but your post makes me want to build a project that calls for some.

Excellent work.


----------



## JMendez035 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks


----------

